# Free fishes to a good home.



## Silent Dave (May 28, 2006)

I have available one upside down catfish and one Madagascar Rainbow. Both are about 3-4" and in good health. I"ve had them for a long time and would like to see them go to somebody that would appreciate them. I live in Euless. Thanks for looking.
Dave


----------



## Silent Dave (May 28, 2006)

New home has been found. Thanks.


----------

